# [idea]Potentially run Netflix on Touchpad



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking, that if we used chroot ubuntu and installed chromium (example here:



)

And then installed the netflix plugin in the chrome store (https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...blnlcjooeohmmeldh?hl=en-US&hc=search&hcp=main) which lets you run netflix in any chrome browser then...

Shouldn't we potentially be able to get netflix to play on the Touchpad? I havent even gotten mine yet, so i cant test this theory but it should work as far as i can tell.

~iLive12


----------



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wait for android to be ported and then you can just download the app and watch all you want.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> I was thinking, that if we used chroot ubuntu and installed chromium (example here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't work. That plugin doesn't work on any chrome or chromium browser. It only plays video on windows, mac, and chromebooks. No linux love... Sorry to burst your bubble.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Aww, that sucks. Maybe we can port moonlight to ARM processors.



xiVFINISHERVix said:


> Just wait for android to be ported and then you can just download the app and watch all you want.


Netflix isnt even guaranteed to work wether or not we get it working or not, it still has compatibility issues for many devices.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, but if we can make it work on cyanogenmod for phones, we should be able to make it work on cm7 on touchpad. The building prop is already going to have to declare itself some other device for the market to work. I think you'll see it will work. I'd put money on it ;-) there is some true talent working on this, I'm sure some of them like Netflix...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Aww, that sucks. Maybe we can port moonlight to ARM processors.
> 
> Netflix isnt even guaranteed to work wether or not we get it working or not, it still has compatibility issues for many devices.


The main thing holding back netflix from working on most devices is that a supported DRM backend must be present on the hardware side. The second generation and newer snapdragon series of SoC's are among those supported. Thus there have been hacked copies of Netflix going around which will run on devices other than the official list of devices that netflix currently supports.

I'm sure somebody will be able to hack a netflix APK to work on the touchpad. However there's a little problem: Those ones are meant for tiny cell phone sized screens. I know that a tablet from lenovo, as well as the motorola xoom, support netflix. But both of those run on the tegra platform, not snapdragon. I don't know if there are any snapdragon based tablets that have official netflix support.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Saw this on the hp touchpad thread on slickdeals

IF you want Netflix app for WebOS, Please reply hereNetflixhelps on Twitter and request an official release of the Netflix streaming app for WebOS.
reference


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

As soon as Android runs on Touchpad, I guarantee a Netflix app. No worries.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

could always just use playon.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> could always just use playon.


Playon has some limitations; namely you have to run your own server within a local network. That means forget about watching while tethering.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> The main thing holding back netflix from working on most devices is that a supported DRM backend must be present on the hardware side. The second generation and newer snapdragon series of SoC's are among those supported. Thus there have been hacked copies of Netflix going around which will run on devices other than the official list of devices that netflix currently supports.
> 
> I'm sure somebody will be able to hack a netflix APK to work on the touchpad. However there's a little problem: Those ones are meant for tiny cell phone sized screens. I know that a tablet from lenovo, as well as the motorola xoom, support netflix. But both of those run on the tegra platform, not snapdragon. I don't know if there are any snapdragon based tablets that have official netflix support.


the app will scale for tablets automatically. Its not like the crappy scaling from webOS apps.

our problem is going to be hardware acceleration. Our pad not being supported native by android should make this difficult to get working correctly. Also stuttering or as with the nook, chipmunk voices can be an issue. Hopefully it will be butter but I'm not counting on it


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> the app will scale for tablets automatically. Its not like the crappy scaling from webOS apps.
> 
> our problem is going to be hardware acceleration. Our pad not being supported native by android should make this difficult to get working correctly. Also stuttering or as with the nook, chipmunk voices can be an issue. Hopefully it will be butter but I'm not counting on it


I think the nook stutters are more because it was never designed for video and is only clocked at 800 mhz by default if I remember correctly. Touchpad is designed for 1.5 ghz and is dual core. I'm pretty sure that huge jump in specs will make a huge difference.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> the app will scale for tablets automatically. Its not like the crappy scaling from webOS apps.
> 
> our problem is going to be hardware acceleration. Our pad not being supported native by android should make this difficult to get working correctly. Also stuttering or as with the nook, chipmunk voices can be an issue. Hopefully it will be butter but I'm not counting on it


Yeah but is it going to be viewable at full resolution? That's the only thing I'm worried about, upscaling low quality video is meh.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm also a bit worried about the video stuff. My Droid 1 on cm seems to handle everything smoothly enough though; I just wonder if it's hardware accelerated at all. It's at 1.21ghz for anyone that's wondering. All it needs to do now is hit 88mph.

Though it is said that this processor on the Touchpad can decode 1080p video natively. Hopefully that'll make a difference?


----------

